

Machine Learning with Quantum Algorithms - rms
http://www.googleresearch.blogspot.com/2009/12/machine-learning-with-quantum.html

======
rms
This is a dupe but it seems like a rather big deal and the previous story went
no where.

Here's the theory paper for the algorithm: <http://arxiv.org/abs/0912.0779>

Can anyone find more details about the hardware?

